# What Has Your Ring Savvy Horse Done?



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

lol I can't say my horse has ever done something random like that lol but we were in a walk, trot class and somebody in the exercise arena whistled and my horse stopped dead in his tracks, rolled back and took off toward the man who whistled lol. That was extremely embarassing, not to mention we were disqualified


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I work very hard to keep my horses honest in the ring. The last thing I want is for them to start anticipating what comes next and that is a big problem with reiners at times.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha when me n my horse went to a hunter show we entered a bunch of classes, but the patturn was pretty much the same, and on the last class i almost screwed up the patturn, i asked him to turn, btu he refused and turned the other way.... turned out he was right! haha in dressage we never drill a test at home, haha the judges can tell if we do and weare docked marks.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Rowdy, the horse I show in the summer, does that! They say canter and off he goes! =]] I love him!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Some of the drill horses get to know the patterns better than some of the riders.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ive never had trouble with a horse doing that, but i have really messed up hearing, & ive miss heard the judge loads of times & got marked down for doing something totally different ! now i just watch what other people in the class are doing to make sure =P


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> I work very hard to keep my horses honest in the ring. The last thing I want is for them to start anticipating what comes next and that is a big problem with reiners at times.


I have the same problem (I don't rein) but sometimes at little schooling shows I'll ask if I can ride with the class and not be judged. Then when we turn around and D cranks his head in the air and get's ansy we just walk while everyone else works hehehe


----------

